# Ingenieur skilln



## Ardor Chalybis (9. Juni 2007)

Hi,
ich wollte mir meinen Char auf Ingi skill und wollt mal fragen, wie ich des am besten anstell.


----------



## Mondenkynd (9. Juni 2007)

Ardor schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich wollte mir meinen Char auf Ingi skill und wollt mal fragen, wie ich des am besten anstell.



Du gehst zum Ingieleher und nimmst Ingie als Beruf an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann nimmst du als 2 Beruf am besten Bergbau, denn Ingie bassiert fast nur auf Erzen und Steinen!

Und dann farmen farmen farmen!


Hier wies am schnellsten geht:

Engineering 1 to 300 Guide By Darksicarius on US-Azgalor

This is a condensed version of Darksicarius' guide by me (Highlander).

1 - 40
Rough Blasting Powder (1 x Rough Stone)

40 - 50
Handful of Copper Bolt (1 x Copper Bar)

50 - 51
Arclight Spanner (6 x Copper Bar)

51 - 65
Copper Tubes (2 x Copper Bar, 1 x Weak Flux)

65 - 75
Rough Boom Sticks (1 x Copper Tube, 1 x Handful of Copper Bolts, 1 x Wooden Stock)

75 - 95
Coarse Blasting Powder (1 x Coarse Stone)

95 - 105
Silver Contacts (1 x Silver Bar)

105 - 120
Bronze Tubes (2 x Bronze Bar, 1 x Weak Flux)

120 - 125
Small Bronze Bombs (1 x Wool Cloth, 1 x Silver Contact, 4 x Coarse Blasting Powder, 2 x Bronze Bar)

125 - 145
Heavy Blasting Powder (1 x Heavy Stone)

145 - 150
Big Bronze Bombs (2 x Heavy Blasting Powder, 3 x Bronze Bar, 1x Silver Contact)

150 - 175
Blue, Green or Red Fireworks (1 x Heavy Leather, 1 x Heavy Blasting Powder)

175 - 176
Gyromatic Micro-Adjustor (4x Steel Bar)

176 - 190
Solid Blasting Powder (2 x Solid Stone)

190 - 195
Big Iron Bomb (3 x Iron Bar, 3 x Heavy Blasting Powder, 1 x Silver Contact)

195 - 205
Mithril Tubes (3 x Mithril Bar)

205 - 210
Unstable Triggers (1 x Mithril Bar, 1 x Mageweave Cloth, 1 x Solid Blasting Powder)

210 - 225
Hi-Impact Mithril Slugs (1 x Mithril Bar, 1 x Solid Blasting Powder)

225 - 235
Mithril Casings (3 x Mithril Bar)

235 - 245
Hi-Explosive Bomb (2 x Mithril Casings, 1 x Unstable Trigger, 2 x Solid Blasting Powder)

245 - 250
Mithril Gyro-Shot (2 x Mithril Bar, 2 x Solid Blasting Powder)

250 - 260
Dense Blasting Powder (2 x Dense Stone)

260 - 290
Thorium Widget (3 x Thorium Bar, 1 x Runecloth)

If you find the schematic for Thorium Shells make those all the way to 300. It’s cheaper. But if you don’t then do the following:

290 - 300
Thorium Tubes (6 x Thorium Bar)

Approximate Materials Required

90 x Rough Stones
80 x Coarse Stones
75 x Heavy Stones
90 x Solid Stones
50 x Dense Stones
10 x Wooden Stock
29 x Weak Flux
50 x Heavy Leather
10 x Wool Cloth
10 x Mageweave Cloth
33 x Runecloth
51 x Copper Bars
10 x Silver Bars
55 x Bronze Bars
19 x Iron Bars
4 x Steel Bars
126 x Mithril Bars
159 x Thorium Bars


----------



## Ardor Chalybis (9. Juni 2007)

Danke, ich denk des hilft mir weiter.


----------



## Mondenkynd (9. Juni 2007)

Ardor schrieb:


> Also so weit war ich ehrlich gesagt au scho^^ aber danke. Ich meinte mehr so Sachen, wie wo man am meisten erz findet oder obs tricks gibt, wie man noch schneller skillt.



Wo man die Erze findet steht oben im Forum -> schneller als mit diesem Guid gehts nicht eher langsamer!

Erst mal die Startgebiete abgrasen und dann eben weiter in die anderen Gegenden!


----------



## Ardor Chalybis (9. Juni 2007)

ja danke ich habs scho gsehn jetz.
war mal wieder zu faul zum runterscrolen^^


----------



## Mondenkynd (9. Juni 2007)

Ardor schrieb:


> ja danke ich habs scho gsehn jetz.
> war mal wieder zu faul zum runterscrolen^^



np  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ardor Chalybis (9. Juni 2007)

gibts solche guids auch für di eanderen Berufe?


----------



## Isegrim (9. Juni 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondenkynd (9. Juni 2007)

Isegrim schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Rrrrrrichtig!


----------

